

Reddit Moderators Are Locking Up the Site’s Most Popular Pages in Protest - shahocean
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/02/reddit-is-blowing-up/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9822580](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9822580)

